# What should I expect?



## corytch (Apr 2, 2006)

I have been shooting a bow since I was 13(20 years). I have a Hoyt trykon(I know a lot of people are not fans of the Trykon) and have been thinking of getting some lessons. I want to know what I should expect from lessons, how much should I expect to pay, and how long should or how many lessons should I take? I'm an okay shot I guess but would like to be better. This is a pic of a 5 shot group at 20yrds.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

A good level 3 or 4 coach usually charges about $50 an hour. Most people get one or two hour lessons. How often depends on the person. Some go once a week, some once every six months, and everywhere in between.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

A few lessons won't automatically shrink your groups. The most a coach can do is to show you flaws in your form and suggest things to work on to improve. It's up to you to do the work to fully incorporate those suggestions into your subconscious. 

If you are ready for it, the coach may also work with you to develop a shot sequence. One of the best way to improve is to practice your shot sequence, rather than practicing shooting. This is a slight but significant difference.

These improvements don't happen overnight. It takes a lot of "string time" to develop the new habits & skills.

They may also suggest changes to your equipment so that it will fit you better.

One coach I can recommend in Virginia is John Salyer in Bristol. He is expensive, but extremely good. He goes by BlueX here on AT, but I haven't seen him here recently.

Allen


----------



## corytch (Apr 2, 2006)

aread said:


> A few lessons won't automatically shrink your groups. The most a coach can do is to show you flaws in your form and suggest things to work on to improve. It's up to you to do the work to fully incorporate those suggestions into your subconscious.
> 
> If you are ready for it, the coach may also work with you to develop a shot sequence. One of the best way to improve is to practice your shot sequence, rather than practicing shooting. This is a slight but significant difference.
> 
> ...


Yes. This is what I expect. I would like to find out if my equipment is still correct for me. I also would like to be evaluated on form. I know the coach does not have a magic potion I can drink and improve over night. But was hoping they could get me on the right track instead of continuing doing the wrong things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

corytch said:


> Yes. This is what I expect. I would like to find out if my equipment is still correct for me. I also would like to be evaluated on form. I know the coach does not have a magic potion I can drink and improve over night. But was hoping they could get me on the right track instead of continuing doing the wrong things.


With a good attitude like that, any coach will be lucky to have you as a student. But if you find one with the magic potion, please let me know :teeth:

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

corytch said:


> Yes. This is what I expect. I would like to find out if my equipment is still correct for me. I also would like to be evaluated on form. I know the coach does not have a magic potion I can drink and improve over night. But was hoping they could get me on the right track instead of continuing doing the wrong things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a good coach will have you covered on all of those issues....GETTING BETTER.. is what everyone wants and they want fast results ...over the years i have made a result sheet, which i give to each... it also stops most of the phone calls [i forgot what you said ] the sheet also has things like what you need to work on. recommendations on equipment, phone numbers of the best tuners around ...so i go to the sheet with each student and explain why i marked the items ..so if the coach dont do this take notes. ask questions..bad habits are extremely hard to break.you are on the right track...the issue with archery is people try to teach others how to shoot. trying to help ..but give information that is not correct. then you have a BAD habit ..and you cant get better. i see lots of people that quit archery because of this issue..you may not find the magic potion. but i see improvement in your near future.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------

